
The best version of OneNote on Windows - Tomte
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Office-365-Blog/The-best-version-of-OneNote-on-Windows/ba-p/183974
======
crowbots
On my windows 10 laptop which is up to date, i could get to Google Keep on
Google Chrome much faster than the Sticky Notes of Windows.

Much worse i clicked on the sticky notes on the windows first and then it took
longer to open and so i opened chrome and then opened keep and started taking
my notes and after some more time sticky notes showed up in a hanged n
unusable mode.

I cannot believe some one who can build something like windows is incapable of
optimizing and make things faster and usable.

